# Dam weaning at 7 weeks?



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a doe with 7 week old twins. Since 2 weeks old we have been sperating the kids at night. I noticed last night the two kids seemed extra hungry at feeding time. When I put mom on the milking stand her udder was full. So I milked her out last night. Separated the kids all night. Only milked her enough to soften up her udder this morning. Put her with her kids. She is refusing to let them nurse. Running from them, head butting them. Her under was full again this afternoon so I milked her out a bit and held her for the kids to nurse. They were overly hungry. She screamed like someone was killing her and was jumping around like crazy. She does NOT want her kids to nurse. They are eating hay/grain fine. Good sized kids. Not skinny. Should I worry? We were planning on leaving kids with mom until 9 weeks. I have no trouble milking her twice daily on the milking stand. Just want what's best for the kids. Kids turned 7 weeks exactly last night...


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well I've been gone most of the day and the kids are still chasing mom around trying to get a drink... her udder is still full... and she is still refusing to let them get a drink. 

Do some does just wean there kids sooner then others?

They seem fine..... just unhappy! Out grazing, eating hay, drinking water. Just seems mom has literally cut them off overnight.... 

I guess just let them be? I think they are old enough to be okay...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I would just continue to milk her ... our does began weaning at that age but not quite to that extent. After chasing long enough the kids eventually got their milk


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I usually pull mine at 8 weeks anyways so personally I would consider seperating them. Especially if they are eating amd drinking fine. I give mine a little calf manna and it helps fill them up it might help yours.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Since you separate at night, she's likely started to wean them.... wish I had that "problem"!

I start kids on a grain mix like their dams at 3 weeks old and offer it 3-4 times throughout the day until they are eating it well enough to go to 2x a day...it's 18% Blue Seal Caprine Challenger with Calf Manna and BOSS, by the time they are 6-7 weeks old, they're eating solids well enough that should I have a doe who won't feed them at that age, I know they'll be ok.

You could offer them bottles... if they truly want/need the milk they'll take them, I've had 6 week olds that have been dam raised take a milk bottle readily and some who don't. Milk mama 2x a day... she may be tired of kids being too rough with her and allows engorgment, making them that much more painful to her


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Glad it doesn't seem to be a problem. The kids are really rough with mom when they nurse. They lift her whole back end up off the ground!!! They are around 20lbs (Nigerians) and eating solid foods just fine. Just wanted to make sure that 7 weeks is not too early. I'm probably just going to go ahead and keep them separate... for there moms sake. They are really running her crazy to try and nurse. They don't get the hint when she head butts them they just run right back. Poor mom starts trying to run, she is tripping on the kids, kids are getting stepped on, kids are screaming, mom is screaming, everyone's is stumbling around the yard and things are crashing around. It was a mad house back there today. Might have to buy me a pair of ear plugs tomorrow cause I already know those kids will be screaming their heads off!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Lo! Things are going to get noisy for sure. About three days and they should settle down but I think it is the right thing if mom is running away that much.


----------

